# 40k vs WHF books



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

ive never read any of the warhammer fantasy books so im curious. for those who do or have read books from both sides, which books do you find better and why?

also: what are some good or great whf books? wondering if i should read any or not.


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

Personally, I think that fantasy books are slightly better than 40k books (might just be that I prefer fantasy to sci-fi) although both have some very good books. I really enjoyed the Gotrek and Felix books so you might like to try those out and see what you think of them.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I've read both the WFB and 40k books, even though I have no interest in playing WFB, and it's the same across the board, some are good, some are bad. I really enjoyed Heldenhammer, and the Gotrek and Felix books are good enough. The best fantasy I've read though is the Konrad trilogy, some of the finest novels that BL have produced, in either genre. For some reason they're out of print now though.


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

I liked the "Witch Hunter"/"Witch Finder"/"Witch Killer" series by CL Wener. "A Murder in Marienburg" by David Bishop was good as well.


----------

